# rb25det s14 swap: Car cuts out above 4500 rpms or so. FUEL PUMP?



## Lotus2843 (Nov 1, 2003)

Just finished the swap. Bought with a "rod out of the block" ka-T. It feels like it still has the stock fuel pump installed to me. You can run it up pretty high in the rpms in 1st and 2nd but any gear above that sucks after 4500 rpms or so. Also running right off the wastegate (no factory boost controller) I figured I would ask before buying a fuel pump and gauges.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

check your tune... get a boost controller and turbo timer, upgrade your fuel pump for sure...

think the stock KA-t didnt go through as much fuel as the RB25 so it prolly cant keep up when demand is increased... check your lines and filters...

check your injectors make sure they are all good...

etc etc etc


----------

